# Medicals Question.



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

I had my medicals on Last Friday and on e medicals they are currently showing as:

501 Medical Examination ------ Completed 
502 Chest X-ray Examination ------ Completed 
707 HIV test ------ Referred 

This means, I've attended these tests and specimens are with them for analysis. Am I interpreting it correctly? 

However for my wife and my son they are still showing as “incomplete” and “required”. They had also completed on the same day in India (on last Friday only)

And how long will it take to complete the health test approximately.

Moreover do the “Exam Status” and “Health Case Status” get updated as they progress? May be I’m just curious and anxious.

Appreciate your valuable information and comments.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Where did you get that status from? The eMedical Client site where you get a pdf that you can use as proof of having taken the medical tests? If so, for me and my wife, it states the following in the pdf:

501 Medical Examination -- Completed 
502 Chest X-ray Examination -- Completed
707 HIV test -- Completed

Sorry if I'm wrong here but "Referred" doesn't sound good because from reading up these forums that usually happens when the CO refers someone's case to the MOC. However, I'm not sure why the pdf itself is stating that. That would be something the CO would inform you.

Me and my wife had our health tests done on 25th Jan and I submitted our final document -- my FBI PCC -- on 12th Feb but don't know how the tests went. In fact the hospital had told us that they could not disclose the medical testing results to us.

Can you login to your immiaccount and under the grid for each person check what it states? For me and my wife, it states the following:

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

I think that shows up once you have completed your medicals and results have been received by DIBP.


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

rahulreshu said:


> Where did you get that status from? The eMedical Client site where you get a pdf that you can use as proof of having taken the medical tests? If so, for me and my wife, it states the following in the pdf:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination -- Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination -- Completed
> ...


Hi rahulreshu,
I've referred the copies that I've carried along with me in the first place and for all these above the status showing as " Required" and now they have updated somethings against these.So i reckon they are updating as they progress 



rahulreshu said:


> Me and my wife had our health tests done on 25th Jan and I submitted our final document -- my FBI PCC -- on 12th Feb but don't know how the tests went. In fact the hospital had told us that they could not disclose the medical testing results to us.


Of course they shouldn't disclose to us. 



rahulreshu said:


> Can you login to your immiaccount and under the grid for each person check what it states? For me and my wife, it states the following:


I'm hiring an agent who's super cool in dealing with but as I've mentioned I'm anxious atm and it's week end as well.


rahulreshu said:


> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> I think that shows up once you have completed your medicals and results have been received by DIBP.


At this stage I would suggest/request you to check the e medicals portal and see what you have got in there? And I would be more curious to know what you have got under “Health Case Status”.

Hope I'm not troubling you.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Sure, I'd love to take a look myself. Which site are you referring to? I don't know of any other site for eMedical.

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

rahulreshu said:


> Sure, I'd love to take a look myself. Which site are you referring to? I don't know of any other site for eMedical.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient



yes I'm referring to this one only with Hap Id. Thank you.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't see any thing called Health case status there after I log in. 

I see the these 3 sections followed by a button titled "Print Information Sheet"

Client personal details
Client identity details
Client visa details

When I click the button, a pdf is generated which states that the 3 tests (as mentioned in my first post) were completed. 

Do you see something in addition to the above?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh, sorry, there is a Health case status section in the pdf, but that is exactly what I mentioned in my 1st post. It shows the 3 tests as completed.

Attached is a screenshot as well. I've hidden the clinic name.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

The message on the website has changed from "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

to

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

This change has happened a few mins ago only since the earlier message I had copied from the website itself. It has happened for both of us. I'm a little worried now


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

Bluegum2012 said:


> I had my medicals on Last Friday and on e medicals they are currently showing as:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination ------ Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination ------ Completed
> ...


Nothing to worry . It would take sometime for your clinic to upload the results and as soon as they upload , the status will be change to "Completed" . 

When i completed my medicals , the doctor told me that the results will be uploaded in a week time . Even i saw the same "Referred" status for some of my tests , for sometime . Finally , after a week i called them and the very same day everything changed to "Completed".

Did you talk to the clinic doctor on when they results will be available , before leaving from the clinic ? You can even call now and find out the status of your results . 

Best Regards,


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

rahulreshu said:


> The message on the website has changed from "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> to
> 
> ...


No Rahul, I'm very sorry for that my friend I would recommend you to check with DIBP today.
You will be fine.God bless


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

nextgoal said:


> Nothing to worry . It would take sometime for your clinic to upload the results and as soon as they upload , the status will be change to "Completed" .
> 
> When i completed my medicals , the doctor told me that the results will be uploaded in a week time . Even i saw the same "Referred" status for some of my tests , for sometime . Finally , after a week i called them and the very same day everything changed to "Completed".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info nextgoal, I was reading few other posts and I thought the same way as you've expressed. However I've relieved after reading your message only. Thanks again for sharing.

I don't know when I will have good sleep coz it's only 5 hrs rest tonight as it's Already MONDAY :flame:


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Bluegum2012 said:


> No Rahul, I'm very sorry for that my friend I would recommend you to check with DIBP today.
> You will be fine.God bless


I googled that message around and some people suggested it was a system glitch with one of them even providing a link pointing to system maintenance. They are currently undergoing maintenance so hopefully that's the reason.

System maintenance and technical issues



> Sunday 16 February 2014 Midnight until 4 am Monday 17 February 2014 AEDT (GMT +11)
> 
> The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

rahulreshu said:


> I googled that message around and some people suggested it was a system glitch with one of them even providing a link pointing to system maintenance. They are currently undergoing maintenance so hopefully that's the reason.
> 
> System maintenance and technical issues


Waiting for your update on this my friend.

Trying to sleep now .

Good night.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

At around 4 am AEDT, the message changed back to the old one . Two other people also reported the same message in their accounts. So, it was the maintenance only )


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

fasi1980 said:


> Dear what happen with your case was it solved the Referred issue?


Yep they were solved with in standard time.

Cheers


----------



## fasi1980 (May 31, 2014)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Yep they were solved with in standard time.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Mate infect i also have the same status now a days. so just curious to know

501 Medical Examination --- Incomplete
502 Chest X-ray Examination---- Completed
707 HIV test -----Referred


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

fasi1980 said:


> Thanks Mate infect i also have the same status now a days. so just curious to know
> 
> 501 Medical Examination --- Incomplete
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination---- Completed
> 707 HIV test -----Referred


You should be fine . Don't worry check ur e Medicals after the standard turnaround time they will be updated something similar to " Medicals submitted".I don't remember the exact Stutus.

Cheers & good luck with your visa.


----------



## whittakers (Sep 3, 2014)

hi..so if the health exam status "COMPLETED"..meaning I don't need furher tests?meaning I pass the medical exam phase?thank you.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

I have 5 to 6 lipomas in my both the hands and 2 in my left leg thigh region.
Wolud it be an issue for medicals in final visa.
Kindly help me out if u heard any of such case. My agent told me that it is not a problem. Is it true? 
Plssss help


----------



## Sreelatha1994 (7 mo ago)

I have completed my medicals on 17 June 2022.But my e medical shows:
Medical examination - REQUIRED
X Ray completed
Hepatitis b and c- incomplete 
HIV incomplete

Is there any problem? Anyone with similar experience?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sreelatha1994 said:


> I have completed my medicals on 17 June 2022.But my e medical shows:
> Medical examination - REQUIRED
> X Ray completed
> Hepatitis b and c- incomplete
> ...


Did you go through a medical test for a temporary visa in the last 12 months ?
Cheers


----------



## Sreelatha1994 (7 mo ago)

Thanks mate for the reply
Yes on 17 June 2022 I have completed all the medicals which includes medical examination,x ray, hepatitis test and HIV test.but my e medical portal is still showing like this.
I have done medicals for 494 visa which is an employer sponsored visa for 5 years


----------

